
Facebook will pay Reuters to fact-check Deepfakes - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/12/reuters-facebook-fact-checker/
======
dannyr
Facebook will pay 4 people.

"The four-person team from Reuters will review user generated video and photos
as well as news headlines and other content..."

